# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Change the random questions at registration!!

## Lucas Buchanan

Are you guys kidding me with those questions?! ask a normal question and not "frog" questions if you also want non-frog knowledgeable to register

----------


## Hypnotic

Google is your friend. The questions aren't hard and the check is needed to avoid advertising bots.

----------

